# What personality type is God?



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

Whether you believe in a God or not, when you hear someone say "God," what do you picture? The orderly ESTJ? The creative and moody ISFP? A grand, benevolent ENFJ? Perhaps the crafty, attention-seeking ENTP.

Make your choice.


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

If he existed, id guess he had either NO personality, or a transcended one.
So im going with "no type"


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Progressive Socionics :: View topic - xxxx: The Providentiary


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Well he made us in his own image so I believe he has all of the types in his own personality.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I think he's an ISTJ- maybe a small amount of E, but he doesn't seem too be very interactive.... But God is not the author of confusion, so I figure he's into order- like me


----------



## Ravenflight (Aug 4, 2010)

He's obviously an ENFP who just can't be bothered to pay attention.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

INTJ.
Why?
Because I am perfect - and an INTJ - and God is said to be perfect. Thus, he must be an INTJ.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

There should be an option for "ALL".


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

All types infinity times over. And then some - - - >>  (*types* that aren't even listed in the original 16).


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

_Obviously_ He's all the types, separated. 
And He's all the types, combined.
And He's none of the types.
Simultaneously.

"... We are God experiencing itself subjectively."


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> INTJ.
> Why?
> Because I am perfect - and an INTJ - and God is said to be perfect. Thus, he must be an INTJ.


:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:

You are forgetting that God is energised by people. He loves people. Must be an ENFJ!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

The God of the Old Testament is an ESTJ, Jesus an ENFJ I think.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

jesus is an INFJ


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

I picture me.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I've always pictured god as a cloud with yellow light behind it, for some reason, ever since I was little. I was really surprised when I first saw a picture meant to represent God, of a man in a white robe with a long white beard. That's how I picture Zevs, who is _a_ god, I guess, but usually when people say God they mean the Islamic, Jewish and/or Christian God...

As for personality type... Well, Psilocin said it beautifully. All of the types at once.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sybyll said:


> I've always pictured god as a cloud with yellow light behind it, for some reason, ever since I was little. I was really surprised when I first saw a picture meant to represent God, of a man in a white robe with a long white beard. That's how I picture Zevs, who is _a_ god, I guess, but usually when people say God they mean the Islamic, Jewish and/or Christian God...
> 
> As for personality type... Well, Psilocin said it beautifully. All of the types at once.


I used to picture god in a similar way. That is, until I realized he wasn't real.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> I used to picture god in a similar way. That is, until I realized he wasn't real.


For the record, I don't believe in God either, but it still exists as a concept in people's minds and I do sometimes picture what it/they look like. Don't you ever picture characters from books? Do you think _they're_ real?

I see this as an excercise in imagination (and I'm a bit bored with arguing about religion right now).

*crosses fingers and hopes she is not derailing the thread with this post*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I highly doubt that if there is a God, he is limited to four letters.

I would vote 'no type' if it was there.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

I believe He's an INTJ, He's perfect


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

Incidentally, I did intend to have an "All of the above" option, but I forgot about it last minute. It certainly appears as though that choice would be winning had I remembered.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

The Judeo-Christian God is rutheless, intolerant, irrational, fake, and above all: a lazy-ass. He can't be typed; he's too damn deplorable. However, if I were to guess his results, I would bank on them being ISTJ.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone here has different view of God based on personal experiance, therefore, since there is no concrete evidence one way or the other, he cannot be accurately typed, and so is not worth the time speculating.There is no concrete evidence for most historical people also, including jesus, for one.

by the way, i would think he would be an even combination of all, if you must personify something so much more than what a human can imagine.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

bobz said:


> by the way, i would think he would be an even combination of all, if you must personify something so much more than what a human can imagine.


Considering there are so many different "gods", I'd say that they are imitations of the primal desire to explain the unknown. Humans manufacture deities, therefore we can certainly type them. We all have our view of him as you said, but that doesn't detract from the ability to say what a god is like. I say the Judeo-Christian god is an ISTJ gone awry. I take it you didn't vote then?


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Definitely an INTJ; he left the messy 'Love' thing to his idealistic son


----------



## gumisgreat94 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think God can be typed. I think he is a balanced person who knows when and when not to use all of the functions.(=


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

ENTJ.

E - He's kind of an attention wh- seeeeker. Being all, "Worship me!" and everything... I'm sure if he was an introvert, he'd be all like, "I'm just gonna watch, but I don't want to mention myself, because that would mess up the experiment!"
N - He'd have to be an Intuitive, .. I mean.. .. .. THE UNIVERSE...('s)... Pretty big imagination, bigger than yours, I bet.
T - He's not all that touchy-feely... I mean, yeah, "God loves everyone", but he still keeps you all at arms lengths, in my opinion. It's like, I love you, but I believe in HARD COLD DISTANCE.. And you sinned so, uh, go ahead and go to hell now. He's a cold jerk like the majority of us NT's.
J - If he wasn't all orderly, then he wouldn't have made the bible, would he? And he also wouldn't have made evolution work so awesomely. Also, if he was a P, he wouldn't even had taken a break on the 7th day. He'd have taken a break on all the days and picked it up later, if he continued at ALL.


But then again, maybe I don't have room to talk cause I don't believe in a higher-being. If that's the case, sorry, I'll butt-out now.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

A really unhealthy ESFJ. Dictatorial, attention-seeking, hungry for praise, vicious, with lots of irrational rules. Jesus is more ENFJ - that whole dying on the cross thing is the ultimate emotional manipulation. If we're talking about Chistianity, that is. Thor is probably ESTP, Zeus ESFP, The Flying Spaghetti Monster INTP...


----------



## asmae (Jan 2, 2011)

it is crazy that all you say god is all perfect, only those that are incomplete typed as we human beings, creatures created by God the Merciful


----------



## asmae (Jan 2, 2011)

in fact there does anyone in this forum who speaks french???!! 
if yes please contact me


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

lirulin said:


> A really unhealthy ESFJ. Dictatorial, attention-seeking, hungry for praise, vicious, with lots of irrational rules. Jesus is more ENFJ - that whole dying on the cross thing is the ultimate emotional manipulation. If we're talking about Chistianity, that is. Thor is probably ESTP, Zeus ESFP, The Flying Spaghetti Monster INTP...


What about Odin? I was sort of thinking ENTP is a good fit.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Spectrum said:


> What about Odin? I was sort of thinking ENTP is a good fit.


You think? I always saw him as Dom-Ni. He's pretty complex, though, being responsible for wisdom, war, battle and death, also magic, poetry, prophecy, victory, and the hunt - those are what Wikipedia has though I am sure a few other things have been attribute to him. But he is more old and wise than clever - I would think the trickster characters like Loki would be more ENTP.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

lirulin said:


> You think? I always saw him as Dom-Ni. He's pretty complex, though, being responsible for wisdom, war, battle and death, also magic, poetry, prophecy, victory, and the hunt - those are what Wikipedia has though I am sure a few other things have been attribute to him. But he is more old and wise than clever - I would think the trickster characters like Loki would be more ENTP.


I could see that. He's tough to type. He even has some Ti-dom traits. What do you make of him based on this page: Heathen Gods - Stories & Articles - Odin - The Wanderer

He may not even be possible to truly type. A lot of fictional characters are that way :frustrating:


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Spectrum said:


> I could see that. He's tough to type. He even has some Ti-dom traits. What do you make of him based on this page: Heathen Gods - Stories & Articles - Odin - The Wanderer
> 
> He may not even be possible to truly type. A lot of fictional characters are that way :frustrating:


Definitely not easy to type - there's a lot that has been attached to him over the years.

I know it probably sounds biased, but I am leaning towards INTJ. Ni-dom relates to the magic, poetry prophesy, wisdom kind of idea - definitely N, but it seems more focussed than the possibilities in Ne -and war is not so INFJ. INTJs can be more stubborn, combatative, and competitive - particularly if they expect to win. His single-minded pursuit for wisdom/knowledge could be any NT, but it seems more purposeful than Ti, in terms of a push to use it. He seems almost too involved in controlling the outside world to be INTP. They did mention the link with cunning, but they also said he and Loki used to be more linked. I would think it would need to be a bit more dominant for an XNTP - like Odysseus or something.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Definitely not easy to type - there's a lot that has been attached to him over the years.
> 
> I know it probably sounds biased, but I am leaning towards INTJ. Ni-dom relates to the magic, poetry prophesy, wisdom kind of idea - definitely N, but it seems more focussed than the possibilities in Ne -and war is not so INFJ. INTJs can be more stubborn, combatative, and competitive - particularly if they expect to win. His single-minded pursuit for wisdom/knowledge could be any NT, but it seems more purposeful than Ti, in terms of a push to use it. He seems almost too involved in controlling the outside world to be INTP. They did mention the link with cunning, but they also said he and Loki used to be more linked. I would think it would need to be a bit more dominant for an XNTP - like Odysseus or something.


Yeah, after reading that specific page I just found there is more INTJ than anything. He's probably my favorite god, and I suppose my second favorite is the FSM.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ENTP

God: This darkness is totally lame and boring. Oh my God*, I have the best idea ever. Let there be light! *Light happens* Daaayum, I'm good.*Six days later* I'm so awesome, I'm going to have this entire day dedicated to myself....Okay, I'm sick of this now. Ooh! What's that over there?! *Leaves*

Meanwhile, back at the ranch 
God: Oh shit! I forgot about my creations. They're being all naughty. *Frowns* I don't really feel like personally fixing this. I know! I'll clone myself and have him do all the work. *Shazaam*
Jesus: You're so awesome.
God: No, you're so awesome.
Jesus: Really?
God: Nah. I bet you can't get all those people down on Earth to worship me.
Jesus: Yes I can! I'll prove it to you!! *leaves*
God: *snicker*


*Yes, God uses his own name in exclamation.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

If I'm above being "typed" then so is God.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

Guiltyuntilproven said:


> If I'm above being "typed" then so is God.


Why is that the case?


----------



## Kamui (Dec 31, 2010)

I picture nothing... The question is really dependent on which God you 'believe' in, and I don't believe in any.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

Kamui said:


> I picture nothing... The question is really dependent on which God you 'believe' in, and I don't believe in any.


You are ruining the fun -__-


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

ENTJ

Te-dom = Got a plan, make sure you follow it.
Ni-aux = Got a vision, there must be two of everything for low maintenance purposes.
Se-tert = Make it happen and wing it if the plan/vision doesn't work perfectly.
Fi-inferior = Values people values. Do as I say, not necessarily as I do. Piss me off by not following my plan and you will feel my Te-Fi wrath.

He's obviously Je since he finished his job.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

ESTJ.

so it is written.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

XXXX God transcends type, and is capable of using all processes perfectly. He probably also uses processes we don't have and are incapable of imagining.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

As I don't believe in any gods, there are multiple answers.

If the Christian/Abrahamic god(s), I'm betting on INTJ, so I voted INTJ. If god is a deist god, most likely INTP. 

I have no support for these ideas, it's just based on supposed personalities. :tongue:


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Voted ENTP, ha!

I think I don't have to explain why.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2010)

I see your point in God being all of the personality types, as those who beleive see him as the creator of everything that exists. I think God would have to be the most open-minded and creative personality there is, and be selfless in giving-which does cover many aspects of all of the personality traits.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course, with my limited ability to imagine, I tend to think of Him as though he were a fellow INFP, because those are the parts I find easiest to connect with.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

It's so mind numbingly obvious.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

Kristina said:


> I see your point in God being all of the personality types, as those who beleive see him as the creator of everything that exists. I think God would have to be the most open-minded and creative personality there is, and be selfless in giving-which does cover many aspects of all of the personality traits.


Before I respond to the quote above, let me just say that I am *not trying to start a debate and will not respond to any posts which attempt to engage me in such. The following is entirely my opinion, and is by no means meant to insult or otherwise defame anyone's religious ideologies.*

For the most common forms of believers (Muslims, Christians), the god in question does not exactly seem to open: he is a vindictive character who supports stoning homosexuals, stoning unruly children, and pretty much stoning anyone who does anything he disagrees with. 

While it could be argued that things were different in the Old Testament (or equal Quran readings), the basic idea is that god did command these terrible things, and god is still the same.

This is certainly not the hallmark of an open-minded entity. 

Creative, sure. No one type has a hold on creativity, however. God would not necessarily need to have traits of every type (i.e. being XXXX) in order to be a creative entity. 

As for selflessness, let's remember that in most mainstream religions, there is still a concept of _hell_ where people do end up going for either not following his rules or accepting his counterpart as savior (Jesus, to be specific to a single type of god). Not quite the most selfless thing to do. Then there's such terrible things as world hunger, natural disasters (let's not get caught up in semantics and argue that because it's a 'natural' disaster it had nothing to do with god, as he put the systems in motion to create these disasters, it was not done inadvertently), diseases, and, above all, giving humanity free reign over his creation. (Which I believe, for the record, would be an ill-informed decision, especially for a deity.)

*Again:* I do not wish for a debate, just giving my opinion on a single thing posted by a single user. If anyone wishes to argue these points, *please contact me over private message instead of cluttering up the thread with responses*. I am open to debate (being an INTP and all), but not _in this thread_.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow... it's so awfully tempting to debate all of those points, 
...but you told me not to *in bold letters*.

You're right, of course. It would just start a needless debate, and I don't want to be the one responsible for where that always leads when it happens. 

*sigh*
:crazy::crazy::crazy:

Okay, well, I'll just say that I'm still sticking by my XXXX answer, not because of the creative aspect, but because of the ability to accept and relate to all types. It is possible we were all ideally supposed to be XXXX, and got fragmented somehow, just as there was probably an ideal language that got split, as pure white light being broken into separate colors through a prism. 



> This secondary meaning was discovered because of a visual pattern in Genesis 1:1 which Tenen, a mathematician with the gift of pattern-recognition, saw when he was 26. He did not know Hebrew, so therefore was only aware of the visual appearance of the line of text. That pattern defined the formula for a geometric shape from which Tenen mathematically derived an unusual vortex many years later. When this vortex is held in 27 different positions between a lamp and a screen, it produces the shadows of the 27 letters of the Hebrew alphabet (and with slight modification, Greek and Arabic alphabets). This discovery led to further developments in which universal meanings could be ascribed to the individual letters based on their relative positions in the alphabet. These letter-level meanings, beneath the familiar words, appear to represent an experiential stratum of the text.
> 
> [...]
> Since the vortex also generates Greek and Arabic, and possibly Sanskrit, MERU believes it may have discovered the elements of a natural universal language, the pre-Babel language. However, Hebrew is the only modern language whose sacred texts still retain the original purity of form, from which the letter-vortex can mathematically be generated.


Meru Foundation Research: The Research of the Meru Foundation by Virginia Meyer



So, the XXXX hypothesis would be consistent with the same kind of concept, as part of the same pattern of wholeness and fragmentation. Saying "God is an ESTJ" would be like saying, "God is the color red" or "God is this one specific post-Babel language."


----------



## The Phantom (May 19, 2010)

The concept is prepostrous but I'll humour it. How could he be anything but an INTP. Introverted yes, I've never heard god talk, ntuitive yes, just Yes think about it. Thinker well yes he thought of this mess we're in didn't he. and perciever cos ye, he doesn't pass judgement.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

God of the Bible: ENTx (he has the randomness and frighting chaos of an ENTP, but the maniacal general syndrome of an ENTJ...plus he's really keen on order in the Old Testament)

God as revealed through prophets and mystics: INFJ (because most prophets were INFJ...also if you consider Jesus God Jesus was a pretty clear INFJ)

God as suggested by the universe: INTP (he doesn't seem to care about people suffering and dying or interfere with anything at all, and has made absolutely no marks of his existence, but the universe is an incredibly complex, intricate design, the sort of thing a talented INTP would make. Probably sitting up in heaven playing WoW as we speak:tongue.


----------



## Rukav (Jan 9, 2011)

Lets get real God is obviously an ENTP 
- to create such a mess of an creature that we all are is truly a comedy of a creation... masterpice hahaha :crazy:


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I think God (the Architect) in the in the Matrix trilogy is an INTP so that's what I voted.
Interesting that the type with the second most votes also got over 60% atheist and agnostic votes in an INTJ Forum poll. The score would be even higher if it hadn't been diluted by non-INTJs voting. God doubting his/her own exixtence. :tongue:


----------



## DeatH (Dec 25, 2010)

Eslamic god:ESTJ:angry:


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

INFJ.
Based on the 'concept' of what 'god' is. I don't see how 'he' uses Te.

Sorry but INTJ =/= 'Perfect' (as much as we would like to think). More like false perception... *Fellow INTJ's approach me with pitch fork's*

Ni for.. yeah well, it covers everything.
Fe for the idealistic nature, etc.
Ti for being an architect.
Se for not being there.

No offence to the INFJ's/not trying to say that INFJ's are like that.

Lastly, God =/= perfect.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

@God

I think she's an ENTP?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems like God is either an INFJ or an NT...


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, as the god of the INTJ forums.

I can safely say that -- while I can see God being an NT -- he certainly isn't an NTJ.

And as far as an NF; did you guys _even read _the Old Testament?


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

God is an ISTJ. He's a mean cruel bastard that wants you to follow every rule to the T.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Well, as the god of the INTJ forums.
> 
> I can safely say that -- while I can see God being an NT -- he certainly isn't an NTJ.
> 
> And as far as an NF; did you guys _even read _the Old Testament?


Hitler was an NF.

And why do you think God is not NTJ?  The Old Testament God seems ENTJ-ish to me.

(Problem is each author of the Bible had a different idea of who "God" was. He seems to have had a dreadful case of schizophrenia.)


----------

